# Connecting JL to SIMRAD?



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I have a SIMRAD NSS and JL receiver and amp is it possible to connect the 2 via Bluetooth or does it need to be connected via cable or NMEA? I saw something about Fusion link and all the videos I saw on YouTube were more on configuration not connection. It’s not a big deal but would be nice to be able to run the stereo from the MFD. Thanks!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Nevermind got my answer not compatible with the components I have. Oh well guess the phone will have to do!


----------



## Matt manziano (Apr 23, 2019)

what components do you need to connect?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Matt manziano said:


> what components do you need to connect?


Their higher end stuff is compatible I got a basic system since it was for a skiff. I guess there’s no need to overcomplicate it. I got the basic Bluetooth receiver and amp I can control with my phone. Spoke with JL you would need an NMEA compatible receiver.


----------

